# Prepping for Arrival



## evantide (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a single-level Ferret Nation arriving on Tuesday and I have much to do to prepare before my hedgie comes home. I am a first-time owner of hedgehogs. I am looking for websites where solid colored flannel/fleece liners can be purchased (with affordable shipping, as I want to order 2 sets), and tips for hedgie-proofing a Ferret Nation. I understand that I will need to create a wall on the shelf to prevent the hedgie from falling, as well as a tunnel in place of the hazardous ramp. Tips for materials would be greatly appreciated.

I am going to order a Carolina Storm Wheel this weekend, and I was also wondering what litter trays have been easiest for hedgies to access? Any particular litter recommendations?

I know this next inquiry doesn't fit in the housing and accessory category, but I was wondering what you want to look out for in a hedgie's diet. They are omnivores, so are things like corn, okay in their diet? I feed my Australian Cattle Dog "Nature's Variety" and avoid any ground yellow corn in her diet since corn is supposedly harder to digest than other ingredients (such as brown rice). Is this a concern for hedgehogs, as well? The hedgie is currently eating a Purina brand of cat food. I was leaning towards switching to Innova Reduced Fat or Wellness Healthy Weight (which are two foods that appealed most to me when looking at the lists provided in the diet and nutrition section of these forums). 

However, the reason I chose these foods were because of the first 5 ingredients. The Innova contains Turkey, Chicken, Ground Barley, Ground Brown Rice, Chicken Meal - and the Wellness contains Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Rice, Ground Barley, Ground Rice. As if I were looking at dog food, I chose brands that had meats as the first ingredients. I have to remember my hedgehog is not a dog. So what are the most important things I should be looking out for, or are these two foods perfectly fine? Which foods are most commonly used?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Welcome! I am so excited for new owners!!!

I am falling asleep, so this will be short:

FN cages - someone with more experience will be along. I've never had one but they are quite popular around here!

Fleece - I get all of mine locally...never thought of shopping on-line...

The CSW (wheel) comes with a litterpan...or most of them do, I think...maybe check with Larry. I use a plastic 'to go' container. anything easy to clean and not too tall will work, really.

Diet - Corn=bad as they can't digest it. They are insectivores...so need insects as part of a moderate protein, low fat diet (32% and 12-15%). Most of us feed a good quality catfood; some veggies; and mealies or crickets. There's a lot of chat about diet going on now on HHC...just look through some of the recent threads. Watch for the first five ingredients like you're already doing...try to stay near 32% protein; 12-15% fat and sorry...can't ever remember the fibre...watch for too many preservatives; no grapes or raisins; like you said: as little corn as possible; seafood can make their poop smelly...

More help will be along...I have a thread going about my vet's recommendations...if you want to check it out. she sees hedgie diets a bit differently and tries to steer owners away from so much catfood...just to muddy your wtaers.  this is the thread: viewtopic.php?f=6&t=9986 and this one: viewtopic.php?f=5&t=9814

Enjoy your research!!


----------



## 11swedishfish (Feb 1, 2011)

I've heard of using a drier vent as a ramp thingy to get to the loft.

Fleece liners are really simple- just buy some fleece and cut it to the shape of your cage. 
Having a couple on hand is best.

Corn is a filler in almost all pet food, so you can try to avoid that. Also, Miss C pointed out hedgehogs can't digest it. 

I'm pretty sure a CSW comes with a litter pan. If not, you can at least order one to go along with it. 

That's all i got


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

A litter pan does come with the CSW.  The new bucket wheels do not come with a litter pan.


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=10004
That Link is my post about modifying my Ferret nation. Tonight is my girl's first night in it. I'm very excited to see how it goes. So far, both girls have used the tube/ramp


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Kenzi's thread has many good ideas on how to modify your ferret nation. Basically what you want for materials for the loft.

- Coroplast: Basically its plastic cardboard, its usually what those signs outside of stores are made of, can be found in some home improvement stores or if you got a local sign shop willing to part with some.

- 5 inch Vinyl Vent Tubing: Also found in home improvement stores, cut the length out as needed, make sure to secure the wire at either end so its not sticking out.

- Zip Ties: Your best friend, can be used to secure the wall in the loft, the tubing to the loft wall and to the ramp. Don't go above the middle shelf setting, otherwise the ramp will be too steep.

Also note that its about a 50/50 chance the hedgehog will use the loft, some just don't even bother climbing up the tube, but I got a girl who uses hers for her food and water and many others have hogs who go up. Its just one of those 'wait and see' things.

And as everyone else said, fleece liners you can just make yourself, fleece doesn't leave any raw edges when cut, so there are no loose threads or anything to get caught on your hedgehog. Any fabric store (including Walmart) has it, just measure and cut. For my ferret nation, I cut my fleece just a touch wider than the actual floor size so it leaves kind of a lip that goes around the edge, keeps the hedgehog's feet from falling into the tiny crack that is between the cage wall and tray.


----------

